# Lucid Dreaming > Attaining Lucidity > Lucid Aids >  >  maca root supplements, not just for energy?!

## pointofbeing

Astonishingly I attained two whole wilds in my life, and both were in the last week!  Taking the energy boosting supplement maca, lots of super energy clams are made about this root and some are rather dubious, but I can say without a doubt that maca does in fact give a noticeable increase in a subtitle focus kind of way, and a big increase in stamina with things like running and driving (at least for me). 

So how does something that helps me run 10 miles while id normally give in by mile 5  without taking it, possibly help with lucid dreaming?  My answer is the type of energy or sense of energy vibes it seems to give, It's energy is stronger than caffeine If you let your self notice it, but it's not an buzz-like felling or something that controls your mood like an blood sugar spike, it's not an chemical felling so to speak, so it's easy to sleep while on it, if you try.   I have no real technique so to speak on wild's as I generally sucked at them.  (Maca seems to intensify the energy like vibes that I associated with getting close to an lucid dream always after waking from a dream and still being in sleep paralysis, that's the only way I attained vivid lucid dreams before last week.)

So if you want to try this idiotic sounding Idea remember just follow whatever technique you do for a wild and when you first get up take about two to four servings of maca, As far as I can see nobody's ever officially overdosed on this stuff. I just wouldn't recommend any more than 6-8 pills of this stuff as you never know, plus it's expensive stuff!  So has anyone  used maca for ld's in general,  (My transitions to the dream state from being awake are normally subtitle, but both of my transitions while using maca have been incredibly intense with strange sounds that I cant ever begin to describe. The closest I can come up with is being inside a giant plasma ball while things screech and talk gibberish I actually enjoyed the transition to dreaming, It was like every alien abduction story Iv ever heard, no drug could do what we go through every night whether were conscious or not.  Hope some people will at lest try this.   Good luck.

----------


## pointofbeing

Just wanted to say I'm not affiliated with puritan's pride, nor any other company that ad's by Google put up because i used the word maca, I'm really starting to hate Google, it's taken years but guess it was time for them to give in... ::shock::

----------


## clarkkent

> Astonishingly I attained two whole wilds in my life, and both were in the last week!  Taking the energy boosting supplement maca, lots of super energy clams are made about this root and some are rather dubious, but I can say without a doubt that maca does in fact give a noticeable increase in a subtitle focus kind of way, and a big increase in stamina with things like running and driving (at least for me). 
> 
> So how does something that helps me run 10 miles while id normally give in by mile 5  without taking it, possibly help with lucid dreaming?  My answer is the type of energy or sense of energy vibes it seems to give, It's energy is stronger than caffeine If you let your self notice it, but it's not an buzz-like felling or something that controls your mood like an blood sugar spike, it's not an chemical felling so to speak, so it's easy to sleep while on it, if you try.   I have no real technique so to speak on wild's as I generally sucked at them.  (Maca seems to intensify the energy like vibes that I associated with getting close to an lucid dream always after waking from a dream and still being in sleep paralysis, that's the only way I attained vivid lucid dreams before last week.)
> 
> So if you want to try this idiotic sounding Idea remember just follow whatever technique you do for a wild and when you first get up take about two to four servings of maca, As far as I can see nobody's ever officially overdosed on this stuff. I just wouldn't recommend any more than 6-8 pills of this stuff as you never know, plus it's expensive stuff!  So has anyone  used maca for ld's in general,  (My transitions to the dream state from being awake are normally subtitle, but both of my transitions while using maca have been incredibly intense with strange sounds that I cant ever begin to describe. The closest I can come up with is being inside a giant plasma ball while things screech and talk gibberish I actually enjoyed the transition to dreaming, It was like every alien abduction story Iv ever heard, no drug could do what we go through every night whether were conscious or not.  Hope some people will at lest try this.   Good luck.



At most I have taken 3 in a day but it's with meals usually.I have never experienced differences in my dreaming though.

When do you take it, you said "when you first get up", is that prior to attempting a WILD after you wake up during the night? or at the morning?

----------


## clarkkent

Also besides capsules you can get the maca in powder form...

----------


## pointofbeing

I suggest taking rawest form you can find, and to take it right after waking for your attempt, for me it's 5 hr's. Ill be honest, I hate the taste so I take pills, some people eat the root witch would be hard to do if you just awake... as cooking is the last thing on anyone's mind at 4 am. =

----------


## clarkkent

Can't try it today as my tummy isn't playing too nice, so will try it in a few days time at WBTB.

----------


## pointofbeing

Also apparently it balances your hormones. It doesn't make more, it just makes what you have more efficient.   Whatever is happening one thing is certain to me now more than ever...  I ran out of this stuff 5 day's ago and didn't have any real lucid dreams for 3 days. On the fourth day I brought more maca I took it during the day, and regardless of the fact that It would've worn off as an energy supplement, this morning I successfully did my 3rd wild (placebo? could be, but I think not at the moment). This time I got no real sp but instead got a blackness with some colored shapes that just felt like open your eyes. So I did got up and went to my mirror their my face morphed into a wolf like face really interesting, if I was younger id be horrified. Ran really fast, had my first ld that lasted anything over 4 minuets, felt like 10! So anyone try this yet? I think this stuff helped me with some deild's as well.

----------


## clarkkent

Not yet, but I will. I played with taking ALCAR and that improves my recall whenever I take it.

Yesterday I experimented with chai tea. Lots of dreams but no lucids  :Sad:  and didn't wake up during the night for a WBTB.

Will the maca next during a WBTB.

----------

